# Mississippi Meet / BBQ (Jackson, MS)



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Who is up for a SQ meet/bbq in Jackson, MS???

Jackson is 3 hours from Memphis, New Orleans, and the Gulf Coast.

Date's?

Location?


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds great to me !! Chimneyville BBQ ?? they have some fabulosis smoked chicken !!!!!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

You know that I'm down Rick!


----------

